# 66 rear deck filler question



## Logchain (Nov 29, 2011)

I just removed my old rusted deck filler and when I pulled it off there was a piece sound deadener (tar tar?) separating the two pieces of metal. I was just wondering what you guys replaced this old material with, if anything.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I used Dyna Mat....


----------

